# Don't need a gun



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-369101 ... -Nice.html

What are the liberals going to do now banned trucks? When are we going to give up political correctness to save our nation? If I hear one more liberal utter the words Islamic is a peaceful religion I think I'll puke. Do they have brains, or do they operate like drones repeating talking points coming from our Muslim and chief? Hillary wants to increase immigration by 550%
These people are not stupid they are traitors.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Settle down Plainsman! You have one vote, same as the rest of us, so use it and support financially whatever political suicide party you like or hate least or simply bow out, go fishing or hunting and remember that one vote in ND makes ZERO difference to the big picture, and nobody ever changes their mind based on another's internet rants or "manufactured" cutnpastes from left or right wing websites anyway! 
Best take out your aggressions on prairie dogs. No point blowing an aneurism in your brain or having a heart attack when your blood pressure rises! LOL Take up meditation, prayer or YOGA (oops....that's a foreign religion). But IMO no point blowing your top. Blow some caps on p dogs instead! LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think liberals irritate me more than radical Muslims. This morning the talking points are that the guy running over innocent people in France was a simple case of road rage. I would tell our young conservative men don't worry about joining the army until the Muslims have wiped out the east and west coast. Then we will take care of them in short order and repopulate the coasts with people who have brains. If Saudi Arabia is behind some of this turn them all crispy and take their oil. Maybe a 500 mile glass perimeter around Israel so they can live in peace. oke: :rollin: I wonder how many liberals have caught on that I am yanking their chain for fun. oke:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds like the guy was totally insane, not road rage for crying out loud! During a divorce hearing he defecated all over, and did all kind of totally insane things. An unstable violent guy with at least 4 or 5 psychiatric labels! ISIS claims him, but according to people who knew the guy he seemed the most unislamic/unreligious guy ever hatched! Not that you'd ever believe that, Bruce as to you it seems every bad guy in the world is either a LIBERAL or NUSLIM or usually both! Hah!

All this Middle East turmoil stirs up the lone wolf crazies! Maybe crazies who crap their pants to get out of things or to try to get THEIR way shouldn't have guns! Or trucks, and be locked up[! Oops...The NUGE?? LOLHad to pul your chain, Bruce! 
At any rate, IMHO a lot of crazies will probably do terrible things and use religion to sort of justify it. And ISIS will take credit for it! Yes, ISIS must be crushed, one of the (few) things I agree with the Donald about......we produced it and it's up To us to TRY to stop it, but "freeing" the mideast and exporting Democracy once didn't work.....maybe think of something else to solve the proble, though I am fresh out of ideas! If we shoot ourselves in the foot again I can guarantee it will still hurt! 
With all this press coverage of this guy, you can bet your AR-15 that there'll be lone wolves doing the same thing here in USA! Or genuine ISIS terrorists. Or skin head types. Impossible to prevent! Of course we have an out - we can blame it all on OBAMA! (Thet'll help!! LOL) . While we stick our collective heads in the sand.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's not all Muslims. In Oregon we had some ranchers just about as crazy. Now in Utah BLM employees are not allowed out of the offices alone, they have to ride in pairs. They are also creating their own security forces. As I hear it they are doing so in response to so many death threats. I guess Mormon ranchers have been "radicalized" to use the liberal out.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Though I don't agree with them, now Oregon Ranchers and Utah cattlemen are Liberals!?! Or I assume anyone else you don't agree with?!? OOOKKKKK Bruce, I didn't know that....I'm out of here... 
INO a lot of stuff that's called "political correctness" has the same definition as your "Liberal" labeling! My definition of PC is sometimes (but not always). "If you don't agree with it or if it makes you uncomfortable anf maybe squirm a bit, and you suspect it might have some basis in truth, then label it political correct! It makes you feel better!"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No HH I think the Utah ranchers are conservatives. I try to be real when I label. I have a couple of nut jobs that try tell people I am liberal. So HH would you classify me as liberal? :laugh: 
I often say we have a two party system, money worshipers and perverts. Trying to get more votes both parties attract radicals. The Utah ranchers would fall under money worshipers. Unfortunately I will have to include them in my group, even though they are a black eye.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not sure what you are labeling perverts, Bruce. 
In my previous profession we'd label different people "lumpers " or " splitters" when it came to classifying some things. Trouble is, like Conservative" and " Liberal" there is a full and huge spectrum between the two categories. Thinking about it, the people I listen to most tend to be conservative as heck on some issues, many liberal on others! To me, this indicates that they look at individual issues, weigh all the objective facts AS THEY SEE AND UNDERSTAND THEM, and try o make a decision based on reason, rather than the far too common IMO all or none mentality of too many people. I tend to disregard the all or none mentality groups. These groups either won't or can't think for themselves and are like the Lmmings up north! ( yes, I realize lemmings like ostriches have a bad and mostly wrong rap, but I'm sure you get the picture!)


----------

